# BVI Sail Destination Times?



## Robes

Hello All-

I'm chartering(Conch - Bene 403) in the BVI first week of April for 10 days. I have some questions which I hope will help me lay out a rough voyage plan. These questions are also related to my willing to try some off shore fishing (away from the reefs) eg. the North/South drops or near them.

I understand that at this time of year the trades maybe from the NNE to East, is that safe to say?

I'm wondering what some sail destination times could be from various points. For example, time from Road Town to Norman Is?
Norman to Gorda Sound(N or S side of the channel islands)?
Gorda Sound to Norman?
Gorda Sound to Anegada?
Anegada to JVD?
ETC.

What about Gorda Sound to Anegada via looping the Horse Shoe Reef, navigating the Atlantic side of Anagada to the West End & Setting Point, time? I'm thinking that may be a nice sail and trolling expedition?

Thanks....


----------



## SteveInMD

Look at the chart here. (This will download a png format chart of the BVI.) You should be able do at least 5 knots. Measure the distance in NM and divide by 5.


----------



## hillenme

SteveInMD said:


> Look at the chart here. (This will download a png format chart of the BVI.) You should be able do at least 5 knots. Measure the distance in NM and divide by 5.


Can you post a link to the webiste as well?


----------



## SteveInMD

hillenme said:


> Can you post a link to the webiste as well?


I actually can't. I just have it bookmarked. I'm headed to the BVI in a few weeks so I had it handy. (There may think be a way to unshorten the link, but I don't know what it is.)

Originally I got the link from here... 
Chart Images NOAA 25609 BVI - Cruisers & Sailing Forums


----------



## Tim R.

Also heading to the BVIs on march 15. Most everything is within a couple of hours of each other except anagada which is 2-3 hours from virgin Garda.


----------



## Minnewaska

Robes said:


> I understand that at this time of year the trades maybe from the NNE to East, is that safe to say?


You bet, but we did get a day of Southeast when we were there a few weeks back.



> I'm wondering what some sail destination times could be from various points. For example, time from Road Town to Norman Is?
> Norman to Gorda Sound(N or S side of the channel islands)?
> Gorda Sound to Norman?
> Gorda Sound to Anegada?
> Anegada to JVD?
> 
> What about Gorda Sound to Anegada via looping the Horse Shoe Reef, navigating the Atlantic side of Anagada to the West End & Setting Point, time? I'm thinking that may be a nice sail and trolling expedition?


You really can't just measure distance and divide by boat speed, because whether you need to tack or jibe is going to impact these passages. Generally, winds are coming right down Sir Francis Drake passage. That means that heading from Road Town to Norman is usually a nice beam reach and probably 60 to 90 mins. However, heading out to Gorda is almost always a beat into wind and waves. Double the time for tacking and crashing into oncoming, if they are of any significance.

Anegada can be a real open water passage, unprotected from ocean swell and Anegada back to Tortola or JVD as well. We were in those waters with 8 foot seas on this trip and I could not imagine fishing at the time.

The islands are so laid back, its nice to not have to worry so much about how long things will take. Just go for it, have a spot or two you might bail out at, if its taking too long and just enjoy yourself!


----------



## SteveInMD

I agree it is not an exact science, but 5 knots will get you in the ball park. If the winds are not helping you out you can probably motor at 5 knots, if you are determined to stick to a plan.


----------



## Zanshin

I have a rough logbook on my website for the current boat and the previous one (a 57 and 49 footer respectively) with the times needed for a lot of those legs, many of them repeated over time. The extra LWL gives better overall speeds and the weight of the boat helps on the upwind runs as the waves don't bring it to a standstill, so you can get a rough idea of the relative speeds for upwind, downwind and beam-reach sails. Note that due to the waves usually found in the BVI going striaght downwind won't work very well unless you have a pole for the genoa/jib and I've yet to see a charter boat with one, so going downwind might end up giving your slowest average speeds.

Zanshin sailing Logbook

Zanshin I sailing Logbook


----------



## Minnewaska

Zanshin said:


> .....Note that due to the waves usually found in the BVI going striaght downwind won't work very well unless you have a pole for the genoa/jib and I've yet to see a charter boat with one, so going downwind might end up giving your slowest average speeds......


Totally agree with Z. Unless you are crossing essentially north-south inside Sir Francis Drake, you are going to be tacking or jibing. But its a sailing vacation! Go with it and enjoy. If one gets tired of it, fire up the iron genny and go enjoy a beer. You'll find most do at some point. We tacked half way up the passage to Gorda and motor sailed the rest. It's all good. Sail when you want, don't when you don't.


----------



## i_amcdn

Spend some time surfing Walker Mangum's site.
Da Caribbean, Mon!

Lots of navigation stuff.

He used to have a map posted with distances but I cannot find it now.


----------



## Robes

Minnewaska said:


> You really can't just measure distance and divide by boat speed, because whether you need to tack or jibe is going to impact these passages.


 Exactly, why I wanted some real log times-



Minnewaska said:


> Anegada can be a real open water passage, unprotected from ocean swell and Anegada back to Tortola or JVD as well. We were in those waters with 8 foot seas on this trip and I could not imagine fishing at the time.


 Me either, but I would think here or the South drop we'll get a chance-



Minnewaska said:


> The islands are so laid back, its nice to not have to worry so much about how long things will take. Just go for it, have a spot or two you might bail out at, if its taking too long and just enjoy yourself!


 Right, I'm totally keeping plans open with no set itinerary and having a grasp of time now will keep things realistic.....


----------



## Robes

Zanshin said:


> I have a rough logbook on my website for the current boat and the previous one (a 57 and 49 footer respectively) with the times needed for a lot of those legs


 A rough logbook...? Ha- Maybe a logbook to die for!, love it. When I get a boat I will model one after yours! Exactly what I was hopping to see, exactly!

Thanks everyone....


----------



## Zanshin

I wish I could figure out my Raymarine chartplotter GPS track download, then I'd post those to the new logbook as well. I mean that a real log has wind & wave speed and direction and at least hourly log entries plus note of events including a radio log (i.e. heard MAYDAY at 19:30GMT), but at least it gives me an idea of where I was on what day.


----------



## Minnewaska

Zanshin said:


> I wish I could figure out my Raymarine chartplotter GPS track download, then I'd post those to the new logbook as well. I mean that a real log has wind & wave speed and direction and at least hourly log entries plus note of events including a radio log (i.e. heard MAYDAY at 19:30GMT), but at least it gives me an idea of where I was on what day.


While it won't integrate data into a spreadsheet, I've snapped a pic of a screen more than once to capture data. If the data is actually on an iPhone app (such as weather or nav app), you just press the top and bottom buttons simultaneously and the screen shot goes on your camera roll. Pretty cool.


----------



## CLOSECALL

Don 't think Conch will allow you to go to Anegada. Better check.


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc

Just got back from out trip, we chartered with Conch and were allowed to go to Anegada. The requirement was that we had a hand held GPS. We did in the following order, Salt, Virgin Gorda, Anegada, Trellis Bay, two nights different places on Jost Van Dyke, and back through the narrows and stopping at the Indians before heading back in. We had a great trip and even got to see some Humpback Whales! I made a couple of Videos:











Going to and back from Anegada was a small craft advisory with a North swell running.


----------



## nodders

We just got back from our first trip to the BVIs. I found the distances shorter than I anticipated. We typically had a lazy morning and wouldn't head out until 9 am or so and were still in to most of our destinations by early afternoon (which is a good idea because some places fill up fast). 

Examples of timing: We left Great bay on Peter Island, went to the Baths for a couple of hours and then sailed to Gorda Sound and were there by 3:30 or so. Conch Charters to Norman (Bight Bay) not much more than an hour or so. Bight Bay is party central, so if you prefer quiet, head to Great Bay on Peter.

We generally sailed most of the time with a few exceptions to save a couple of tacks.


----------



## Robes

Bowedtoothdoc said:


> Just got back from out trip, we chartered with Conch and were allowed to go to Anegada. The requirement was that we had a hand held GPS. We did in the following order, Salt, Virgin Gorda, Anegada, Trellis Bay, two nights different places on Jost Van Dyke, and back through the narrows and stopping at the Indians before heading back in. We had a great trip and even got to see some Humpback Whales! I made a couple of Videos:
> 
> Going to and back from Anegada was a small craft advisory with a North swell running.


 Thanks so much for posting those video's, a great steady hand, great resolution, and I was there on my full screen 27" iMac- beautiful shooting!

So your return from Anegada was to Trellis Bay; next day, did you head to JVD via the North coast of Tortola or take the SFDC ? 

I'm thinking to stay away from Trellis do to airport noise, how was that?

Looked like superb sailing conditions!


----------



## Robes

nodders said:


> Examples of timing: We left Great bay on Peter Island, went to the Baths for a couple of hours and then sailed to Gorda Sound and were there by 3:30 or so. Conch Charters to Norman (Bight Bay) not much more than an hour or so. Bight Bay is party central, so if you prefer quiet, head to Great Bay on Peter.


 Thanks for that info- That's what I'm thinking 1st day, get to Norman but anchor either Water or Treasure Pt Bays, dingy in to The Bight.


----------



## Minnewaska

Robes said:


> Thanks for that info- That's what I'm thinking 1st day, get to Norman but anchor either Water or Treasure Pt Bays, dingy in to The Bight.


I'm thinking you mean Privateer or Kelly Coves. The Bight is really one of the best protected anchorage/mooring fields in BVI, IMO. There is about 30 ft of water you can anchor in on the northern edge of the entrance to the Bight, just south of Kelly's. If you are willing to spring for a mooring and get there early enough to grab one near the edges, you can snorkel right off your boat. Not saying its the best snorkeling, but its pretty convenient. You can certainly dinghy to the restaurant from Privateer, which can be rolly, but I would not want to have to do so at night. Pirates is fully remodeled and looks great, you'll not want to miss it.


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc

Robes said:


> Thanks so much for posting those video's, a great steady hand, great resolution, and I was there on my full screen 27" iMac- beautiful shooting!
> 
> So your return from Anegada was to Trellis Bay; next day, did you head to JVD via the North coast of Tortola or take the SFDC ?
> 
> I'm thinking to stay away from Trellis do to airport noise, how was that?
> 
> Looked like superb sailing conditions!


 We had not planned to visit Trellis Bay, but after the trip to and back from Anegada our jib had developed a tear which needed to be repaired. One on the guys from the charter company met us in Trellis and took the sail in the early morning. We exited out the cut between the Camanoe's and broad reached out way down to Cane Garden Bay, where we picked up the sail guys in the dinghy and they put the repaired sail back on the boat. After having lunch and going ashore to get some provisions "Caribe & Ice" I believe that we sailed over to Little Harbour JVD and had Lobster at Sydney's. We did not have any issues with airport noise at Trellis and the Last Resort was a good place to have dinner. We did pick a ball at the area furthest from the airport. If you are there during a Full Moon you should consider going to that at Trellis, otherwise skip it. We did have the pleasure of running into this boat several times during the week and ended up anchored near her in White Bay JVD. She has some pretty extensive night lighting.




Unfortunately we did not get to see her under sail


----------



## Robes

Bowedtoothdoc said:


> We did have the pleasure of running into this boat several times during the week and ended up anchored near her in White Bay JVD. She has some pretty extensive night lighting.
> 
> Unfortunately we did not get to see her under sail


Wow....


----------



## ltgoshen

How can I get a blank copy of the Log you are using I love the formap.

thanks, LT


----------

